# Rosie Settings Question



## SPD (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm running Gingeritis 3D beta VI and just wanted to know if there's a way to remap the right rosie button to the original personalization function? I actually like having that there instead of holding on the screen to access it. Can't find a way to do it in Rosie Setttings. Thanks.


----------

